

X-Ray Structures Of Everything. Without Crystals. Holy Cow. - Decent
http://making-drugs.quora.com/X-Ray-Structures-Of-Everything-Without-Crystals-Holy-Cow

======
apo
Comments section of the original post is worth reading:

[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2013/03/28/xray_structu...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2013/03/28/xray_structures_of_everything_without_crystals_holy_cow.php)

